# Lafayette IN New Years Day Bash



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

RC Hobbies Plus annual New Years Day Bash we run both oval and road course on nice carpet track with on sight hobby shop open whenever track is running. Track opens at 9am races start at noon 10 dollar entry fee per class top 3 in each of following classes will receive trophies.

vta class at this moment we are still running the 21.5 rules with fdr limit of 4.2

f1 cars running tamiya silver can motors any f1 chassis and up to 5000 mah lipo

rj speed legends cars box stock must run gearing that comes with car 540 size motor and 4 cell spec pack

mini sprints box stock can upgrade shocks and radio must retain factory esc, motor and gearing

mini late models same rules as mini sprints 

Come out and see us New years day for some racing and fun for more information you can call RC Hobbies Plus from 9am to 6pm at 765-471-6088 or call charlie anytime before 10 pm at 765-409-3821


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a 3racing f1 kit sitting on the self at RC Hobbies Plus for $110. Alot of the parts are interchangable with the Tamiya f103 and f104. I'll bring mine this Saturday if anyone wants to look at it.
Shutes you have a pm


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*f1*

f1 cars are very cool and an inexpensive way to start racing i also have a 3racing kit but any f1 car will work and be competitive with the rules above


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

if you don't use thread locker on the screws that go into the aluminum parts, they will work themselves out, especially the set screws on the drive shaft.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

good day of practice today track is ready for the bash hope to see everyone there


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

i was suprised to see how close the 21.5 and the 25.5 were in speeds today. especially with you running a 4.2 fdr and me running a 4.9 fdr. i got one more run in with the vta after you left and it was hooked up. i don't know if the tires finally decided to cooperate or what, but i the fish tailing was eliminated. i'm not gonna touch it tonight other then brushing the fuzzies from the carpet off of it. i couldn't believe you had to take the rear end off of your jl10 to change the spur gear, that sucks. i'll let you know if i plan on practicing next week.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

What's the size of your track?


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*bash*

very cool yeah changing the spur is not an easy task bad design flaw car got much better as day went still need one more day of practice this week and i think all will be good motor for f1 car will be here monday and it should be good to go as well and yes your right on the track 21.5 and 25.5 were not that much different very competitive together in my opinion


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

BadSign said:


> What's the size of your track?


the track is 38'x50' with a 150 run line.


----------



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

No slash class for New Years....................Boooooooooooooooooo


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

RickV said:


> No slash class for New Years....................Boooooooooooooooooo


3 makes a class. If you get two other guys beside yourself to show up then you can have a slash class. It is really up to who shows up and with what.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

Has there been 3 of anything up to now?


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

racer357 said:


> Has there been 3 of anything up to now?


We had 5 for onroad buggy and 6 1/10th pan car oval this past Saturday.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

cool!


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I posted some videos from this past Saturday in the lafayette 2010/2011 thread.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

hope to see everyone there for new years bash ill be there with vta car ready to go


----------



## kevinf (Nov 28, 2008)

ill try be there with a mini slider and mini late model


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Cody&I will be there with VTA& MINI COOPER. I would like to see all the old gang show up to race with us.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Kyle and I thought about coming in if we can run our 25.5 motors in vta and is there any interest for a novice class? I have a daughter that would run her slash if so.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Jerry I really don't think Larry would have a problem with the 25.5s running with the 21.5s. The 25.5 motor would likely be better suited for the track anyway and a tight as things are the 21.5 won't have any advantage.


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

I agree with Trev that the 25.5 will run with the 21.5s.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years*

there is no advantage to 21.5 on this track so yes bring the 25.5 i ran a 21.5 while kyle ran 25.5 and i had no advantage over him at all but he could pull me in the infield coming out of corners i will bring the boy to make a second for novice class


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Will there be enough pit spaces? There will be 3 of us.


----------



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

Smokefan, I will be bringing my slash also


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*pits*



smokefan said:


> Will there be enough pit spaces? There will be 3 of us.


there are plenty of pits


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be there for VTA with 25.5 and obnoxious driver figure. I'm sure a couple of my other cars will decide to tag along, I don't want any of them getting jealous, lol. Like Shutes said, my 25.5 was right there with his 21.5 when we paracticed a week or two ago. 
It is looking like we will have some good racing this New Years.


----------



## mkiiracer (Jan 11, 2007)

i'll be here with a ledgends and vandetta


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Registration starts at 10:00AM and closes at 11:30. If you are running late, all we need is a courtesy call before 11:30 to get you in the program. Our race software has some is old and is not able to add racers without redoing all of the heats and entrants. If we add someone, the heats are redone, and you might have thought you were in the third race, and all of a sudden your in the first race and not ready. So cutoff is 11:30. Call 765-471-6088, if running late. Better yet, pre-register and not worry!

Pit spaces shouldn't be a problem, but parking might be if it gets super muddy. There is a pit door on the south that opens right into the pits. Unload there, then park on the west end of the building or on the street in front of the building. The hobby shop will be open, so please leave a few spaces in front for in and out's. We can't use any of the space north of us, other than right next to our building. We have an on-going issue with that neighbor. They are on call 24 hours and will not allow us to use any of their lot.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

Several slash owners have called, hopefully a nice group will turn up to run--only takes 3 and I feel we have that many, already committed.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

I will have 1 slash for novice and 2 of us for vta


----------



## kevinf (Nov 28, 2008)

Who's going be there with mini late model or mini slider?


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*vta*

im in for vta and brady for novice or legends wherever he is needed


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Saw the trophies today. Pretty cool. 
There will be 70 pit spaces this weekend.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

awesome


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

great day of practice cant wait till sat hope to see you all there. there are supposed to be few mini late model and sprints there


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Good day of practice. I heard larry say there will be trophies for five classes each with a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

that is correct and the trophies look awesome


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Racing tomorrow. Doors open at 9, sign up from 10:30 - 11:30, racing at 12.


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

See everyone Sat.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Great day of racing. Good turn out. I'll post some videos later.


----------



## velcro (Mar 12, 2008)

I (Kris Poloncak) had a great time today, thank you RC Hobbies Plus for running a nice race, looking forward to coming back again sometime soon. Happy New Year to all...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

velcro said:


> I (Kris Poloncak) had a great time today, thank you RC Hobbies Plus for running a nice race, looking forward to coming back again sometime soon. Happy New Year to all...
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Kris nice job taking first in VTA today. I appreciate the advice on my driving and I'll work on those turns, I see how driving full speed into the turns and slamming on the brakes and then giving it full throtle is really not the best way to go through the turns. On another note, It might be time for the outdated chassis to go.

Working on the videos right now. I think I'm only gonna post the mains. If any one wants any of the other races posted, let me know.

jtsbell you have a pm
Kyle


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice to see some old friends today. Thanks to Larry and Brad for putting on a good New Years Race. My Nephew had a Great time in his first novice race.


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

VTA B main


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Vta A main


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Slash A main


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

Legend A main


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*new years bash*

great day of racing hope to see everybody sat night


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Big Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the great racing Sat. We are back on Sat eve at 6:00PM schedule for now. Is there any interest in adding a second eve. race a week? Anyone interested, get in touch direct with Brad or Larry on potential class or classes. We would be happy to do it. It could be weekly or on a monthly basis.


----------

